# 240 setup



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

its taken almost a year but heres my 240gallon . got the tank for free from a friend but was scratched real bad and the stand was no good. so heres a few pics as it went


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

that looks good. what are you planning on stocking it with?


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow, well made stand. You won't have any trouble there. 
Also interested to see what you will house in 240gals
Looking forward to updates.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Glad you went ahead and built a proper stand.  That stand looks like you could park a truck on it. Must have weighed a ton too. I built mine very much the same way for my 400 and it required two people to just move it a tiny bit. The sump area looks pretty tight though. Looking forward to seeing this build progress.


----------



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks guys. just gonna keep freshwater for now . as for stock haven't figured it out yet. have a few ideas but have to see how it tuns out. for now it just has the fish from the 80 gallon. looks kinda empty . 
the stand i made myself in the end and i wanted it to be overkill. it took 4 guys to move it and it was about as heavy as the tank.. the sump is very tight i was trying to keep the stand as low as possible and i kinda screwed up when i made it . i didn't counter in for the height of the 2x4s and the plywood. whoops.


----------



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

a few more pics


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Interesting kind of fish you got in there... 

Can't wait to see more as this develops!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tank is too small for those fish. YOu need a MUCH bigger tank


----------



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol. It was cheap. I think the one on the left is a kinda of sucker fish lol


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The setup looks great. I did the same to myself with the clearance for plumbing. Trying to strike a balance between giving yourself a ton of space versus making the tank too tall is tough.


----------



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks . yes it is tough to get a happy medium. I'm really thinking of putting a big filter system in my basement. I've got almost 3 feet of wall that goes into the basement and then 5 feet of space in the basement. drill a couple holes in the walls and it would be easy . that might be the next plan if the sump dosent work out


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That would be an awesome plan and you would end up with a silent tank too. In fact if you have plumbing and a drain down below, I can see auto waterchange in your future too! I could only imagine having a setup like that. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

tank looks great stand looks great but are you placing that tank on a concrete floor? Consider the weight when full if you are on a wood frame floor. if you have a crawl space or basement you could always add additional support below the tank but you are looking at over 3000 pounds when full...I know I would not feel comfortable if that was on the second floor of my hose wwith opne space below. I have a 230 gallon tank on a 2' X 6' footprint and it sits on my concrete basement floor...I thnink it should be stocked with 1000 Rummynose tetras and one pleco!


----------



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

Floor is 2x12 and I ran a couple 2x6 headers below in the basement. Its a 5 foot crawl space. Too much weight to not supoort it


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

that s a good plan...geez who was your builder 2 X 12's are not typically used for floor joists unless they span more than 12 feet. good work!


----------



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

been awhile figured id post up a few more pics. i gave up on the sump for now and got a fluvial fx6 for now . and i got the top on.really happy with the fx6 so far. so quiet and has a lot of flow.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice work, canopy and stand looks really good

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes I agree^ very nice work I use to fx6 in my 210 plus 3x power heads I got some stingrays for that awesome tank lol!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Now THAT is a proper stand. Beautiful work. What are you keeping or planning to keep for livestock?


----------



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. Im happy with the way it turned out too. Not sure in live stock yet. Still trying to figure it out.


----------



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone have a recommendation on a good uv setup. Wanna do it in lline on the fx6 hose. I have a big pond one now but it kills the water flow so I pulled it out. My other option is another pump for the uv only


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes that's the best use a pump for your UV there should be a recommend gph for your UV good luck!!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

are you using a sump? If you are, another pump will work inside your clean water chamber in your sump.

It is not as effective if you are only using a pump without a pre-filter for an UV as dirty water will decrease the effectiveness of your UV.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree with the above. You should use a dedicated pump for the UV. you should not exceed the gph as stated for your unit. The pathogens/algae need a certain contact time with the uv rays otherwise nothing will get sterilized.


----------



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks guys. ill keep looking around for a setup


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

This UV came highly recommended by a few members on these boards so I picked one up for my 180g tank. I went with the Vecton 6 25watt UV. It's going to be hooked up inline with my eheim 2075 canister filter. The flow rate on the eheim matches the flowrate on the UV for level one sterilization perfectly.

I'll be hooking mine up in the next few weeks so I'll report back later on.

TMC Vecton & Advantage UV Sterilizer | Pond & Aquarium


----------



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

sweet. thanks


----------

